# A hearty hello....



## Darthrob13 (Mar 14, 2008)

As requested I have wended my way here to introduce myself.

I have been a working theater tech since I was 15. With the exception of the odd stint at Kinko's, all of my jobs have been in theater.

I graduated from Chapman University in 1997 with BFA in Technical Theater-Lighting and Set Design.

I then worked my way up to running the Plummer Auditorium in Fullerton, CA. I then spent 6 months running the crew on the Carnival Elation. (Yeah 26 consecutive cruises!!!).

After that I followed my (soon to be) wife to New York where I spent the first year turning ballrooms into tents and tents into ballrooms. After that I worked at the Danny and Sylvia Kaye Playhouse at Hunter College, where I became a member of Local 1.

After 5 years in New York, my wife and I decided to come home to California where we live today.

I currently am employed by a lighting manufacturer....care to guess who?

If there is anything that I can do for people let me know.

Rob.


----------



## avkid (Mar 14, 2008)

Could it be GAM?


----------



## Darthrob13 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's sad...I didn't even know they were out of LA....


----------



## Van (Mar 14, 2008)

OOh,OOh, I know! Martin! no wai they're out of Norway. Ummm Lightoleir?
Colortran? Vari-Lite? 
Oh man give us some clues....

Welcome Aboard !


----------



## Darthrob13 (Mar 14, 2008)

In that list you got warmer.

Think...older.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 14, 2008)

Darthrob13 said:


> ... Think...older.


He's the last remaining employee of the Kliegl Bros. Electric Stage Lighting Company!


----------



## Darthrob13 (Mar 14, 2008)

What are you talking about....I am a Kliegl brother....

(no not really).


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll give you a hint. He's been helping me out a lot. 

Welcome to The Booth Rob! We hope you find it educational and entertaining. Get to know the search function there's a lot of gold buried in the archives. Watch out for the people from down under. They are devious and tend to be related to marsupials.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmm...Strand?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 15, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Hmmm...Strand?


Don't you mean... Borg/Philips/Microsoft/Genlyte/PRG/Strand Lighting? 

Or Century Lighting/LCA (also owned Singer Sewing Machines)/Strand Electric/Century-Strand/Rank-Thorn (I think owned Kliegl for a time)/Strand-Century/Strand Lighting?


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 15, 2008)

No He's a Compact Fluorescent dealer.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

I know nothing about lights, except which button to push on the light board, or lighting related companies but welcome back to California and welcome to Control Booth. 

Charlie


----------



## porkchop (Mar 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> No He's a Compact Fluorescent dealer.



If it has anything to to with fluorescents I'm inclined to say GE but I have my doubts to that. But if I had to guess that would be it. Probably due to lack of knowledge about CF's


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> No He's a Compact Fluorescent dealer.



Hmmm... the sarcasm of the rolled eyes doesn't seem to be coming through.


----------



## Logos (Mar 18, 2008)

.... and a mighty Hi Ho Silver.

When I logged on after getting home from picking up my gear from my sixth Fringe venue I thought that was funny. Now I think it's sad.

Welcome aboard the booth from a very tired Aussie.

The trouble is it's only 3.45 in the afternoon and I have to go tonight to a rehearsal for a production of The Witches of Eastwick I am consulting on so I can't just flake out.

Hope you have lots to offer. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 18, 2008)

Let me jump on the bandwagons of welcomes....


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> I know nothing about lights, except which button to push on the light board,



then you are doing better than most males in the world. don't bring your gender down like that.

oh and welcome to controlbooth
(insert witty personalised phrasing here)


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> then you are doing better than most males in the world. don't bring your gender down like that.



Nothing to do with gender - Some of the best welders in the world are women, but I hate doing that too! I should confess that I have worked as a LD and ME, but it's not where my heart lies.

Give me props, give me construction, painting, stage management, anything but lighting and sound! I'm just not any good at either!

Charlie


----------

